# Kitchen Sink Leak



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello,

I have traced a leak down to one of the plug holes on the Kitchen Sink. The trouble is how do I access it. The Fridge is underneath it and does'nt look to be any easy task to remove.

Any tips greatly received.


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Recent experiance from my 2004 630l as I checked my waste last night, but it depends on what layout - my one has door at the front not the middle but the kitchens may be the same on both. 

Open the can cupboard door and remove the wire basket - open utensil drawer fully and reach up and hey presto you should feel the waste outlet - the screw hold in place from inside the sink, just make sure it is realinged when lightly tightening up. The waste in mine must have had some water in it as it was leaking a few years ago after the frost, couple of quid for a new one. If your layout is different then some pics may help, or could it be accessed via the slide out chopping board slot. If not then you could remove the 3 screws holding the sink down to let you lift the bowl out with pipework attached a little to see how much slack is on the waste pipe, if there is not a lot then what ever you do dont release the waste from the sink or it might be a fridge out job to reconnect, or find someone with tiny hands!!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Ian

I don't know your van at all, but is it possible to see anything if you remove the outside fridge vents? There is usually quite a large void in there, and your sink pipework might be routed through there.

The covers come off very easily, but beware. If yours is the same as ours some of the little plastic turnbuckles turn clockwise to undo - so don't force them.

They are very easy to break, so take care.

Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi and MANY THANKS for the replies.

I have tried to access it via the 2 outside vents and it is "plumb" up to the back of the Fridge. No access at all.

Paul, our door is at the front also. I have taken out the wire baskets and tried to gain access this way. I could get to the main plug but not the one that I need access to (see photo).

It is shot beyond repair (was basically just sat in the hole loose). So I will definately need to fit a new one.

Any further hep would be greatly appreciated (like is it possible to remove the chopping board? How much bother is it to remove the sink? Are there screws underneath the 4 corner feet?)

THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

That's a problem specific to your model of M/h and as it's a Swift my first port of call for advice would be Glynn at JohnsCrossMotorhomes. I'm sure he'll have done this job many times over. If Peter (JCM) doesn't post here shortly, drop him a PM, I'm sure he'll be able to help.

Here is his profile:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-17412.html

EDIT: Just noticed your question about screws under the corner rubber feet. Yes they are screws but don't take them out unless you have access to the underside, they screw into small nylon blocks which will fall off and you won't be able to put them back on again,


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Gaspode and MANY THANKS for the help and the warning re the feet etc.

Regards
Ian


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Makes sense now why you said plug holes, not hole. 1st one I have seen with that style of sink - I just have the round bowl that screws straight into the worktop without clips but handy to see yours just in case I damage my worktop in the future. You should be able to feel the L/H feet above the basket, the RH ones I guess once the chopping board is out will be accessible, pull the board out and look at the side of the runners, will be some kind of clip that stops it coming right out - depress these or sometimes you need to slide something in to disengage the stop clips and it should come away.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Ian & Suzy, Dead easy to do:- remove lid via the two screws, remove blanking plugs in the 4 corners, undo the screws with no1 pozi & the whole sink lifts up to get to the drains which are on flexible hose. Total job time 5 minutes, Steve


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

gaspode said:


> That's a problem specific to your model of M/h and as it's a Swift my first port of call for advice would be Glynn at JohnsCrossMotorhomes. I'm sure he'll have done this job many times over. If Peter (JCM) doesn't post here shortly, drop him a PM, I'm sure he'll be able to help.
> 
> Here is his profile:
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-17412.html
> ...


Hi,

Both Glenn and Ian are at the NEC for a few days, but if you have not solved the problem, give Eric a ring, he ione of our habitation fitters at Johns Cross.

Peter


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

sergeant said:


> Hi Ian & Suzy, Dead easy to do:- remove lid via the two screws, remove blanking plugs in the 4 corners, undo the screws with no1 pozi & the whole sink lifts up to get to the drains which are on flexible hose. Total job time 5 minutes, Steve


Hi,

Do I need to watch for the small nylon blocks underneath falling off as per an earlier post?

CHEERS


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If sergeant says it'll be OK there shouldn't be a problem, he's no doubt done loads of these and should know what he's talking about.

Just take care when removing the screws. If it is fixed in the usual way by plastic blocks they may drop off underneath, you may then need to hold them in place by a dab of silicon whilst you screw the sink back on.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

gaspode said:


> If sergeant says it'll be OK there shouldn't be a problem, he's no doubt done loads of these and should know what he's talking about.
> 
> Just take care when removing the screws. If it is fixed in the usual way by plastic blocks they may drop off underneath, you may then need to hold them in place by a dab of silicon whilst you screw the sink back on.


Hiya,

Many thanks again for clearing things up Paul - also many thanks to Sergeant, JCM and all the above posters for their help / advice.

(I was'nt meaning to question the advice, just double check - I am new here so don't know each posters area of expertise).

CHEERS


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Always better to double check, being a public forum and all that. 

Had a closer look at my one, the slide out chopping board, cannot see how you release it, tried sliding something down but I suspect the stops are the bent in ends of the metal runner. 

Anyway, if you take the front panel bit that says Electrolux off the fridge by taking out the two screws recessed in the little round holes (remove the knobs first and open the door to make it easier) there is a space about 6 inches by 2 inches in the middle, then slide out the chopping board you should be able to get your hand into the area where your r/h front screw is - back one looks a bit tricky unless you are a skeleton!!!!. But 3 of 4 being accessible aint bad, you might even get to the pipe this way as well.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Ian & Suzy, No not on those sinks, Steve


----------

